# Bagged wood



## dog1234 (Jul 20, 2019)

Is their a difference from the wood I can purchase from Academy, Walmart etc that comes in bags? It's the lump products in bags. I think I saw some from B&K and Royal oak offers one also. I usually real pecan from my yard, but was using some bagged stuff and my son asked whats the difference between them. I don't know, the bagged material looks like chared tree pieces so maybe their is no difference between them?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 20, 2019)

You talking lump charcoal ? Sounds like you are . Lump charcoal is hardwood , but its been made into charcoal .


----------



## dog1234 (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes, I am talking lump. It looks like charred tree limbs and chips. Will real pecan or oak, dried and split be a difference in the taste?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 20, 2019)

dog1234 said:


> Yes, I am talking lump. It looks like charred tree limbs and chips. Will real pecan or oak, dried and split be a difference in the taste?


The lump charcoal will add some flavor , but not as much as real wood . The real wood eventually burns down to coals but adds more smoke flavor while it burns down .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 20, 2019)

By all means it will be different..  two different heat sources..  ones charcoal.. the other is raw wood..  one fire will be heat from coals.. the other fire will be heat from the flame ...


----------



## dog1234 (Jul 20, 2019)

That brings up another question. What is charcoal/how is it made?


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 22, 2019)

Not to be that guy, but have you heard of Google? There's a thousand pages and videos that cover basic information like this.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 22, 2019)

Lump charcoal burns hotter and cleaner than briquettes. If completely carbonized, there won't be any flavor. BUT...with the exception of Royal Oak, I've always found lumps that had uncarbonized wood, which will add flavor.

Lump is heat carbonized wood in a low oxygen container. Briquette charcoal is processed carbonized wood, with additional fillers added for stamp consistency, heat retention, etc. When using briquettes, it is always good to research the "additives." Avoid briquettes with petroleum sourced additives to speed ignition. 70-85% wood char, 10-15% sand/limestone, and the balance a vegetable and/or water based binder is a decent charcoal briquette.


----------



## dog1234 (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks guys for the information It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 23, 2019)

I use kbb and royal oak lump in my wsm. I find the lump adds some flavor compared to just the kbb.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 23, 2019)

I think of it like this.  Lump charcoal is a charcoal replacement not a smoke wood replacement.​


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 23, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I think of it like this.  Lump charcoal is a charcoal replacement not a smoke wood replacement.​


guess i should've said along with my wood chunks


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 23, 2019)

I've used it before but whether I use regular charcoal or lump, it's only the initial phase of getting the fire ready for me. 

After the first chimney, i'm feeding it wood throughout.


----------

